# Replacement lid for Hold Fast V823 vac chamber



## DLJeffs (Jul 18, 2020)

The plexiglas lid for my Hold Fast vac chamber, model V823, cracked the last time I used it. On the TMI (makes of Hold Fast) web site it appears they no longer support that model. The new vac chambers have a high strength tempered glass lid. Does anyone know where I might get a replacement plexiglas lid for my tank? Plan B is to get a high strength tempered glass lid. Then drill holes high in the side of my tank and attach the hose fittings in the tank wall (just like the newer models). Thanks for any advice you stabilizers might have to offer.


----------



## DLJeffs (Jul 19, 2020)

FYI: I got a reply from the good folks at TMI. They'll sell me a tempered glass lid and then all I need to do is drill two holes in the upper edge of my stainless chamber and bolt in the tubing fittings with rubber washers to hold the vacuum.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Pensmyth (Sep 26, 2020)

I purchased a vacuum chamber and pump combo off of amazon when there was a sale on them. It came with the acrylic lid that was drilled for the vacuum gage. The instructions said it wasn't recommended to use the acrylic lid with stabilizing resin as it could cause micro fractures. After several months I noticed small little cracks forming in my lid so I decided to replace it with a glass one with is recommended. There's a company call BVV (Best Value Vac's) and they sell the glass replacement lids with the silicone gasket. The problem was they want an arm and a leg to ship it! So I looked on eBay and don't you know they sell them on eBay too and with free shipping and it's the same dang company! Here's the ebay link. 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Glass-Vac-...517929?hash=item420f4c9229:g:1~UAAOSwwRReBk3n
I had to drill my stainless chamber and move the gauge and fittings to the side. It wasn't hard and the chamber works great.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------

